# Tyler's a celeb magnet



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So here I am pet sitting in East Hampton with my cousin's Beagle (don't ask - NOT an easy dog, but he has health problems) and my DH and I went to the ATM yesterday and I'm standing outside with Tyler and a British accented person said, "What a cute dog." I look up and it's: 
:cheerAUL MCCARTNEY:chili::chili::forgive me:
I was so flustered but I think managed to hide it. We chatted a little, he asked me Tyler's name, I told him I was at CitiField for his concert last year and we talked about that. He was extremely nice. It was so cool. I was going to ask to take a picture of him with Tyler but thought that would be un-cool. :huh: Kind of sorry I didn't. He was with his GF who seemed nice too. 
So basically I can leave this planet tomorrow and be really happy:cloud9: since I've loved Paul since the moment I first saw and heard the Beatles.
Sorry I haven't been posting on SM in days but have so much work that has to be done by Tuesday that I'm trying not to get distracted (other than by Paul that is I'll catch up next week. Wish you were all here with us.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!!! How exciting!! Sir Paul McCartney! I would not have been able to control myself the way you did. I would have probably turned really red and fumbled on my words. Did he pet Tyler - OMG if he did you can never bathe him again LOL!!! Tyler IS the ultimate celeb magnet


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I tell you Tyler is a star! First he's put on TV, and now he got Paul McCartney's attention!! Wowza!! Cross that off your bucket list. :HistericalSmiley: And hey...this happened yesterday and you're just now telling us about it??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Holy cow!!! That is MAJOR!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

WOW!!! That is sooooooooo cool!!!!!

Milo's KC/IKC name is a Beatles song


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wub::wub::wub:
OMG! I might not have been able to speak! He was (and still is) my favorite Beatle!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think it was Tyler that was the celeb----IMHO!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow thats so awesome. Was he like in disguise or anything?? I'm suprised people weren't mobbing him haha.

I guess he's there for a concert? He was just here in Pgh like a week or so ago for 2 nights of his show. He christened our new arena!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:w00t: WOW that is awesome :chili: you ROCK, Tyler boy:chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I think it was Tyler that was the celeb----IMHO!


:rockon: and I second that


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!! How wonderful! Don't worry about a pic, it's a moment you will never forget!!!! Awesome!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

That is too cool!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOW that's awesome! ....way to go Tyler... you impress the best of them :thumbsup:.....("poor' Tyler can't go out in public without being 'pestered' by the public LOL... )


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

That was way to cool!!!I knew Tyler was special :thmbup:.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is a BIGGIE..... Wow! My eyes would have been popping out of my head. I would have been just like you though. Try to act naturally and not ask for a photo. Although I would wish I had.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG.......Get out of town!!!! Sue, I would have passed out!!! You are a lucky person!!! I love all the beatles songs~~~I would not have cared if it was in bad taste, I would have gotten that picture!!! Go back right now and stand at that ATM until he shows up again!!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL, oh my. Now that is a talent Tyler has. Too bad you couldn't bottle it (aroma de tyler).:innocent: 

Sir Paul. :you rock: Wow!!! You lucky dog! ( I mean you, but Tyler too of course). B)


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

LUCKY LUCKY!!! You and Tyler!! I just saw Sir Paul in Pittsburgh two weeks ago and just loved his concert! He is the BEST!!! Linda


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

UNBELIEVABLE! :happy:You have to take Tyler with you everywhere you go - he obviously has the celebrity touch. First his big appearance on TV, now this...what will be next? I assume you've already hired an agent for him.

That is such an amazing moment. I'm glad that you were able to stay cool enough to have a little chat.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

:happy:Oh my gosh!!!!! Wowza!!! That is sooo cool! I'm not a bit surprised that Mr. McCartney was drawn right to Tyler! Wooohooo, what a weekend! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Johita said:


> OMG!!!! How exciting!! Sir Paul McCartney! I would not have been able to control myself the way you did. I would have probably turned really red and fumbled on my words. Did he pet Tyler - OMG if he did you can never bathe him again LOL!!! Tyler IS the ultimate celeb magnet


Hey -- even better. I never have to bathe Tyler again. Double:chili: Reason to cheer.



Crystal&Zoe said:


> I tell you Tyler is a star! First he's put on TV, and now he got Paul McCartney's attention!! Wowza!! Cross that off your bucket list. And hey...this happened yesterday and you're just now telling us about it??


Crystal - I've been going SM cold turkey since coming out to Long Island on Thursday.It has been sooooo hard not to post and for the most part not to lurk since I know I'll get sidetracked and want to post.:w00t: Man, thank goodness I'm not an alcoholic...this cold turkey stuff is really hard. And the reason for not being on SM...first the hurricane and then really knowing an ax is over my head to finish four scripts by Tuesday. I have finished three so one more hopefully tonight and then a lot of screening to prep for my edit. So I just am posting here and will catch up with everyone this coming week.



k/c mom said:


> Holy cow!!! That is MAJOR!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!


Yup Sher. I couldn't get the stupid grin off my face.



amby said:


> WOW!!! That is sooooooooo cool!!!!!
> I agree. Though I guess in nowadays language it would be soooo awesome
> 
> Milo's KC/IKC name is a Beatles song


I love their music so much. I feel like it was the music of my life. Which song is "Milo's song?"



pammy4501 said:


> :wub::wub::wub:
> OMG! I might not have been able to speak! He was (and still is) my favorite Beatle!!!!


Pam -- I totally forced myself so that I wasn't standing there like a fool with my jaw dropped or gobsmacked as the Brits say. 



edelweiss said:


> I think it was Tyler that was the celeb----IMHO!


I will not let him hear this. He's already impossible to live with Sandi.



SugarBob62 said:


> Wow thats so awesome. Was he like in disguise or anything?? I'm suprised people weren't mobbing him haha.
> No disguise, no fancy car... in fact almost a pickup truckish kind of vehicle. And for clothes, just is a nice button down shirt, shorts and I boat shoes and that cute face that Paul has always had...just a little bit older...as we all are.B)
> 
> I guess he's there for a concert? He was just here in Pgh like a week or so ago for 2 nights of his show. He christened our new arena!


I think that either he or his girlfriend have a house out here...not for a concert at all. The Hamptons are really full of celebs. Saw Spielberg on a bike and walking on the beach last year, my DH literally ran into Tommy Hilfigger (sp?) this morning while he was running and my cousin says I'll probably see Alec Baldwin...she said he's everywhere. LOL



TheMalts&Me said:


> WOW that is awesome :chili: you ROCK, Tyler boy:chili:





TheMalts&Me said:


> :rockon: and I second that


Thanks Kat. I don't think Tyler knows or cares who a celeb is. All he wants is a friendly word and he's their friend. Don't you wish everyone was like that?



allheart said:


> Oh my gosh!!! How wonderful! Don't worry about a pic, it's a moment you will never forget!!!! Awesome!


I know. Someone once said that you can spend a lot of time taking pictures but the most important one is the one in your brain and to live the moment fully not thru a lens. But boy pix are fun and I know that SMers beg to differ on this point.B)


Miss_Annie said:


> That is too cool!!!


Thanks. Everytime I'm in town now I keep looking around.



Maidto2Maltese said:


> WOW that's awesome! ....way to go Tyler... you impress the best of them :thumbsup:.....("poor' Tyler can't go out in public without being 'pestered' by the public LOL... )


It's the price he pays for being irresistable.:wub:


mary-anderson said:


> That was way to cool!!!I knew Tyler was special :thmbup:.


So did I but who'd a thunk this? Paul obviously has very good taste, except in Heather Mills.:w00t:


silverhaven said:


> That is a BIGGIE..... Wow! My eyes would have been popping out of my head. I would have been just like you though. Try to act naturally and not ask for a photo. Although I would wish I had.


Too bad my DH didn't whip out his Blackberry. It would have been slightly less stalker-ish.:HistericalSmiley:


CeeCee's Mom said:


> OMG.......Get out of town!!!! Sue, I would have passed out!!! You are a lucky person!!! I love all the beatles songs~~~I would not have cared if it was in bad taste, I would have gotten that picture!!! Go back right now and stand at that ATM until he shows up again!!!!LOL!!!
> Dianne - I think you're right. He has to run out of money sometime!!:smrofl: In fact I should have tried to hit him up for a few bucks. I'm sure his bank account is a little more substantial than ours.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

linfran said:


> LUCKY LUCKY!!! You and Tyler!! I just saw Sir Paul in Pittsburgh two weeks ago and just loved his concert! He is the BEST!!! Linda


I went to the concert in NYC last year, first night, floor tickets at CitiField. It was fabulous and made me fall in love with him all over again. I talked to him about it raining that night and he said people told him it made it even better because the crowd really felt as one (soaked:w00t. I told him we were all having such a good time nothing could dampen our spirits.


LitGal said:


> UNBELIEVABLE! :happy:You have to take Tyler with you everywhere you go - he obviously has the celebrity touch. First his big appearance on TV, now this...what will be next? I assume you've already hired an agent for him.
> He wrote out in kibble "William Morris" but I'm ignoring it!!
> That is such an amazing moment. I'm glad that you were able to stay cool enough to have a little chat.


Yup with all the hot flashes I get, coolness is hard to achieve but i did. LOL


suzimalteselover said:


> :happy:Oh my gosh!!!!! Wowza!!! That is sooo cool! I'm not a bit surprised that Mr. McCartney was drawn right to Tyler! Wooohooo, what a weekend! :chili::chili::chili:


The weekend has been good but poor Bailey, my cousin's Beagle, had cancer, his spleen removed and is on chemo and prednisone and he's 13 years old!!:shocked: He has been declared cancer free and the vet's very happy. But he's so hungry and thirsty all the time from the prednisone and howls for food (literally) many times a day and night, and he likes to play knock hockey with his two metal bowls in the kitchen.Other issues as well. :blink: So we don't have a dull moment, or a quiet one. I think little Tyler is thinking we all need a vacation after this. :HistericalSmiley:But we're thankful for what we have.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sue, this is so funny.......I talk a big talk but I was standing in the kitchen this afternoon thinking what I would have done! I would have been like you in reality but hearing you say that you ran into him, I got excited. I never cared for him as a sex symbol but the whole group was terrific. This was my era and the music is something that brings back such fabulous memories for me. I can hear one of their songs and it takes me back to a place in time!!! You handled it beautifully~~~~:chili::chili: Now, no lurking at the corner ATM!!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

This will totally tell my age, but I remember when the Beatles first came to America and were on the Ed Sullivan Show! My parents were all about how long their hair was! Oh, if Mom and Dad could see things now!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG!!! I would have like died!!!! That is too cool - he is and always will be one of my favorites!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue, Tyler is such a handsome littleman:wub: no wonder Paul was drawn to him. I would have ask to take a picture of him with TylerB),:HistericalSmiley: seriously I would have, and then I would have thanked him, but I could never have carried a conversation with him,:HistericalSmiley: I would have been awe struck,:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

No Way!!!!!! :w00t: I love the Beatles, i'm not sure how i would have handled it though. I probably wouldn't be able to talk, lol.:HistericalSmiley: I do know that i would have asked if i could take a picture of Tyler and Sir Paul together. Oh, i hope you run into him again and will ask to take a picture. That is the ultimate in coolness.B)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sue, you are my hero.....:forgive me:....
I would have lost my tongue (as usual).... and.......:faint:....

That was a very cool moment!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree that Tyler was the celeb. Malts always are. We can't take Diamond on a walk in Toronto without someone telling us what a beautiful dog she is. 
Of course, it was cool that your connection with Tyler got you a meeting with Sir Paul.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

First he's on television, and now meeting Paul. Oh wow, that's so very cool. You da man, Tyler.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG, Sue!!!!!!!! What ATM?!!! I'll go hang out there the rest of the weekend!!! 

WOW!!! Tyler is just a charmer!! :wub: And so are you!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, lucky you :aktion033:. I think you should have asked for the picture. You could have offered him Tylers pawtogragh in exchange.


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

That is sooo awesome!!!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Way too cool! I would have dropped my teeth.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG ..thats so cool .i'm green with envy .


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

A missed opportunity for sure. Were they interested in Tyler enough to inquire where he came from? Tyler is a bundle of :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Cool! maybe he will write a song about Tyler.:biggrin:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, how cool is that..:chili:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Yikes!!!!! How exciting!! Lucky you and Tyler. :aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks Kat. I don't think Tyler knows or cares who a celeb is. All he wants is a friendly word and he's their friend. Don't you wish everyone was like that?


Sure! In fact, there are way so many lessons I wish humans could learn from these fluffy lil creatures


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's awesome Sue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tyler man.....you are da bomb!!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What! No picture!! :w00t:
That's so cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

wow


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Sure! In fact, there are way so many lessons I wish humans could learn from these fluffy lil creatures


 
:amen:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*:smtease:Sue are you home yet? I'm missin you:hugging: hurry, get your work finished for the day:smtease:, I want to hear all about your vacationB)opcorn:*


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow...how exciting for you! I think I should hang out with you and Tyler in Manhattan with Chloe and Summer!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Sue, this is so funny.......I talk a big talk but I was standing in the kitchen this afternoon thinking what I would have done! I would have been like you in reality but hearing you say that you ran into him, I got excited. I never cared for him as a sex symbol but the whole group was terrific. This was my era and the music is something that brings back such fabulous memories for me. I can hear one of their songs and it takes me back to a place in time!!! You handled it beautifully~~~~:chili::chili: Now, no lurking at the corner ATM!!!!


B)B) What? Me lurk? Yes I'm behind those Foster Grants.:HistericalSmiley: I have to say that I was looking for his car constantly after that. 


munchkn8835 said:


> This will totally tell my age, but I remember when the Beatles first came to America and were on the Ed Sullivan Show! My parents were all about how long their hair was! Oh, if Mom and Dad could see things now!


Donna - you and I must be about the same age because I loved the Beatles so much and was glued to the TV for Ed Sullivan. They also played at Shea Stadium but I was too young to go to a rock concert in those days...about 12. My mom and I think all our parents felt the same way about the hair. So funny now and thinking of the hippie days and *really* long hair.


maggieh said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I would have like died!!!! That is too cool - he is and always will be one of my favorites!


Maggie - that's kind of like how I felt. I think I let my alter ego Sue take over. Obviously she didn't know how to whip out the camera.:angry:


Matilda's mommy said:


> Sue, Tyler is such a handsome littleman:wub: no wonder Paul was drawn to him. I would have ask to take a picture of him with TylerB),:HistericalSmiley: seriously I would have, and then I would have thanked him, but I could never have carried a conversation with him,:HistericalSmiley: I would have been awe struck,:HistericalSmiley:


Okay Paula. So I have to take you with me to the Hamptons next time so you can take the picture!:thumbsup:


mysugarbears said:


> No Way!!!!!! :w00t: I love the Beatles, i'm not sure how i would have handled it though. I probably wouldn't be able to talk, lol.:HistericalSmiley: I do know that i would have asked if i could take a picture of Tyler and Sir Paul together. Oh, i hope you run into him again and will ask to take a picture. That is the ultimate in coolness.B)


I'm back now and alas only that one sighting. There's always next year.:blink:


The A Team said:


> Sue, you are my hero.....:forgive me:....
> I would have lost my tongue (as usual).... and.......:faint:....
> 
> That was a very cool moment!!!!!!!!!!!


Pat, you and I would have been hysterical after it...I just know. I was kinds of hopping down the street. So uncool for the Hamptons.


thach8 said:


> I agree that Tyler was the celeb. Malts always are. We can't take Diamond on a walk in Toronto without someone telling us what a beautiful dog she is.
> Of course, it was cool that your connection with Tyler got you a meeting with Sir Paul.


Yup our little guys have that jaunt in their step and that irresistible look. How can you blame anyone for stopping? :wub:


KAG said:


> First he's on television, and now meeting Paul. Oh wow, that's so very cool. You da man, Tyler.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


Kerry - you're close enough to East Hampton.Paul might still be there. Get out there, girl, with your three girls. You can have Steve stay home and do some pool cleaning. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's awesome Sue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tyler man.....you are da bomb!!!!!!!


Tammy - maybe we should start lurking around the Jersey shore with our pups and see if we can run into Bon Jovi.:chili:


njdrake said:


> What! No picture!! :w00t:
> That's so cool! :thumbsup:





mpappie said:


> wow


Thanks Jane and Mary Beth. I'm never going to live down not taking a picture.:blush: Maybe I should talk my DH into me getting a Blackberry so that I'm always ready.:chili: I have a Krazor with which I could take a picture of Abe Vigoda and tell you it was Sir Paul and you'd never know, the quality is so bad.




Matilda's mommy said:


> *:smtease:Sue are you home yet? I'm missin you:hugging: hurry, get your work finished for the day:smtease:, I want to hear all about your vacationB)opcorn:*


You're so sweet Paula. I got home at midnight last night and started working at 7:30 this morning. I finished my last script this morning but have to fact check them with phone calls to the people the profiles are about. I got three out of four done so still in a no SM mode for the most part except when waiting for calls. Hoping to get back in by tomorrow. I miss everyone. :smcry: This has been really hard. I'll try to post some vaca pix tho don't think I have many of Tyler. No dogs allowed on most beaches.:angry:


donnad said:


> Wow...how exciting for you! I think I should hang out with you and Tyler in Manhattan with Chloe and Summer!


Sounds like a plan to me Donna! I know that Chloe and Summer will turn a lot of heads.:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

princessre said:


> OMG, Sue!!!!!!!! What ATM?!!! I'll go hang out there the rest of the weekend!!!
> 
> WOW!!! Tyler is just a charmer!! :wub: And so are you!!


Sophia, Chase :w00t: No that's not what I was doing to Paul. That's the ATM.:HistericalSmiley:


momtoboo said:


> Well, lucky you :aktion033:. I think you should have asked for the picture. You could have offered him Tylers pawtogragh in exchange.


Sue - next time I guess.:innocent:


malts4tina said:


> That is sooo awesome!!!!


Thanks Tina.


heartmadeforyou said:


> Way too cool! I would have dropped my teeth.


If mine weren't crowns, I probably would have.:HistericalSmiley:


jodublin said:


> OMG ..thats so cool .i'm green with envy .


Aye, it's the Irish in ya' Jo. Time to start lurking in England.


Starsmom said:


> A missed opportunity for sure. Were they interested in Tyler enough to inquire where he came from? Tyler is a bundle of :wub:


Marsha - don't think he was in the market. Just purely taken with my boy, not taking my boy, luckily. He's on the road too much to give a fluff enough attention. Hmmmm, I could pet sit for him.


Maglily said:


> Cool! maybe he will write a song about Tyler.:biggrin:


How about to the tune of Hey Jude: "Hey Tyler. Make on a pee pad. Take a sad song and make it better." Somehow it's not the same.:smrofl::smrofl:


lynda said:


> Well, how cool is that..:chili:





Maisie and Me said:


> Yikes!!!!! How exciting!! Lucky you and Tyler. :aktion033:


Kind of hard coming back home and working.:blink: But my cousin did ask me out again in the fall.:chili:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Cool! maybe he will write a song about Tyler.:biggrin:


Hehe, my first thought was about "Martha My Dear" which was inspired by his old english sheepdog! B)

That is awesome by the way. I'm a huuuuuuuge Beatles fan. But I don't think I would've been able to say anything to him...I'd be too flustered!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Sir Paul McCartney?!?!?! I have to say that I love Paul McCartney! :heart: Such a brilliant songwriter. Wow!!!! Totally awesome. Lucky you!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> So here I am pet sitting in East Hampton with my cousin's Beagle (don't ask - NOT an easy dog, but he has health problems) and my DH and I went to the ATM yesterday and I'm standing outside with Tyler and a British accented person said, "What a cute dog." I look up and it's:
> :cheerAUL MCCARTNEY:chili::chili::forgive me:
> I was so flustered but I think managed to hide it. We chatted a little, he asked me Tyler's name, I told him I was at CitiField for his concert last year and we talked about that. He was extremely nice. It was so cool. I was going to ask to take a picture of him with Tyler but thought that would be un-cool. :huh: Kind of sorry I didn't. He was with his GF who seemed nice too.
> So basically I can leave this planet tomorrow and be really happy:cloud9: since I've loved Paul since the moment I first saw and heard the Beatles.
> Sorry I haven't been posting on SM in days but have so much work that has to be done by Tuesday that I'm trying not to get distracted (other than by Paul that is I'll catch up next week. Wish you were all here with us.


I am so thrilled for you, Sue!! Well, Tyler, too, of course!! It's beyond special to be able to spend time chatting a few minutes with a celebrity that you have loved for so long. I've experienced those special moments with stars I loved. (I lived in Washington, D.C. when I was younger) I think it makes it extra special when we meet celebrities who are so down to earth and are so nice.

If I were you, and you bump into Paul again ... I would get your picture taken with him and Tyler. In fact, the poor guy probably went home wondering what he did wrong that you didn't ask to take his picture with you! :HistericalSmiley: Seriously, I don't think it would have been uncool at all for you to ask to have a picture taken of him with you and Tyler. (and, hubby, too) And, I am sure he would have considered it a compliment. 

Oh, well, I am sure you, Tyler, and Paul are on the ATM video camera together! Do you have any friends who work at the bank? Maybe they could get a copy of it for you. :HistericalSmiley: 

This is one of those times that you will never forget ... such a lovely memory. And, to think that Tyler brought you and Paul together at the ATM machine! That is awesome!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Susan, how lucky can you be. I would have probably fainted at meeting Sir Paul. Tyler -- you are really, really, really good at your job of attracting attention.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> Hehe, my first thought was about "Martha My Dear" which was inspired by his old english sheepdog! B)
> 
> That is awesome by the way. I'm a huuuuuuuge Beatles fan. But I don't think I would've been able to say anything to him...I'd be too flustered!


I didn't realize a dog inspired Martha My Dear. Hmmmm Tyler, my dear, you have always been my inspiration..."


lovesophie said:


> Sir Paul McCartney?!?!?! I have to say that I love Paul McCartney! :heart: Such a brilliant songwriter. Wow!!!! Totally awesome. Lucky you!!!!! :chili:


Thanks. I remember spending more money on a concert ticket for Paul last year then I ever would. But it was Paul and I always dreamt of seeing him...on stage. To meet him in person...priceless.


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am so thrilled for you, Sue!! Well, Tyler, too, of course!! It's beyond special to be able to spend time chatting a few minutes with a celebrity that you have loved for so long. I've experienced those special moments with stars I loved. (I lived in Washington, D.C. when I was younger) I think it makes it extra special when we meet celebrities who are so down to earth and are so nice.
> 
> If I were you, and you bump into Paul again ... I would get your picture taken with him and Tyler. In fact, the poor guy probably went home wondering what he did wrong that you didn't ask to take his picture with you! :HistericalSmiley: Seriously, I don't think it would have been uncool at all for you to ask to have a picture taken of him with you and Tyler. (and, hubby, too) And, I am sure he would have considered it a compliment.
> 
> ...


Oh Marie. You just cracked me up. :HistericalSmiley: I'm just picturing the grainy ATM video and thinking of all the ATM videos on the news showing people who just robbed banks. I guess I could rob a bank and then they could pull all the videos of me at banks and put them on tv in order to catch me (the perp) and then I'd get to show off video of Paul, Tyler and myself...FROM PRISON!!:w00t: I think I'll just have to go with the picture in my mind.:wub:


Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG, Susan, how lucky can you be. I would have probably fainted at meeting Sir Paul. Tyler -- you are really, really, really good at your job of attracting attention.


Lynn - that was my lucky day for sure. I'm happy Tyler was getting attention for his cuteness and not lifting his leg where he shouldn't. :w00t: He's been there, done that.:embarrassed:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I didn't realize a dog inspired Martha My Dear. Hmmmm Tyler, my dear, you have always been my inspiration..."


Yep, here she is.










I wanted an Old English Sheepdog for years because of Martha. But there's no way I could keep up with the activity level and all that hair. :HistericalSmiley: Yeah, malts need a lot of grooming, but at least they're little so there's not so much to groom!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

TV and Paul McCartney! It's been a busy year for you, Tyler! Can't wait to see what comes up next. Sue, you'll have to start bringing a camera everywhere you take Tyler, you know, just in case! 

Btw, have you been in East Hampton all weekend? It seems like we could have all had a little SM reunion. Alice was there, I was there and I think a few other members live there lol


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's so cool. Nobody as cool as PAul McCartney though!

We used to meet celebs at the International Toy Fair at the Javitts each year,celebs endorse a lot of toys and games.It's kinda cool to meet people you've only seen on the news.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> Yep, here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo!! Oh those were the days. And I agree about the hair -- a Maltese is plenty of grooming for me.


angelgirl599 said:


> TV and Paul McCartney! It's been a busy year for you, Tyler! Can't wait to see what comes up next. Sue, you'll have to start bringing a camera everywhere you take Tyler, you know, just in case!
> 
> Btw, have you been in East Hampton all weekend? It seems like we could have all had a little SM reunion. Alice was there, I was there and I think a few other members live there lol


Diana, I was carrying my camera.:brownbag: Just didn't want to whip it out of my bag. Maybe if it was dangling from my wrist it would have been more natural.
How funny that you were in the hamptons too. I went to EH on Thursday and came back Monday night (in a record two hours I must add). I wish we all could have gotten together.


michellerobison said:


> That's so cool. Nobody as cool as PAul McCartney though!
> 
> We used to meet celebs at the International Toy Fair at the Javitts each year,celebs endorse a lot of toys and games.It's kinda cool to meet people you've only seen on the news.


Michelle - I agree with the coolness factor. Some stars are so taken with themselves and some, like Paul and as I mentioned before, Michael Douglas, couldn't be nicer. 
I remember the International Toy Fair events. I covered it years ago when I was working either in news or PM Magazine. I also remember shooting in the Toy Building on 23rd Street -- it was Christmas in the summer because the toys were being publicized ahead of time. A bizarre but fun world.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think that was totally awesome !!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG I think you did well to be able to speak!! I would have made a complete fool of myself I know. Lucky you!! I'm green with envy. What a thrill for you. Yaa, yaa, yaa......


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Hmmm I figured I would post this here because it's Beatles-related.

I came across this picture of George Harrison's son Dhani earlier today








(he looks so much like his dad by the way)
But anyway...I pretty much squealed when I saw him holding that little maltese! :chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*How did I miss this???*

OMG, I would have fainted....I love him, saw him in concert three times...I would have not be able to hold back from asking for a picture with him. Tyler you are a star that attracts other stars...way to go Tyler! Who may you attract next?? :Waiting:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my...he really does look like his Dad...and holding a Maltese! What I don't get is the guy in the back who looks frightened! LOL


----------

